# DIY: Ice 'n Water Hash..



## Oscar (Nov 19, 2008)

I thought I'd share my Bubble Hash Recipe with y'all.

Maybe I should start with the pics.....'cause there's lots!


----------



## Oscar (Nov 19, 2008)

More pics.......then, I'll get busy explaining myself!!


----------



## Oscar (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's most of the shots that includes the cleaning of the silkscreens with rubbing alcohol....




I put 30 grams of trim into the blender with 6 ice cubes and fill 3/4 with very cold water. Takes about 2-3 minutes to notice the lime green color emerge.............3 blenders, then squeeze the red bag.


Red bag(66 mesh opening) orange (44 mesh opening) yellow (23 mesh opening)

The blender needs at least 2-3 mins before you notice a change in color and a foam starting to build at the top of the blender. The foam is to be treated like GOLD....loose none. 

I repeat 3 times....throwing each blended batch into the red bag. 
After the 3rd blender, I squeeze the contents of the red bag into the orange which sits in the yellow. 

The foam that forms.....don't loose any! I use some cold water from the sink and pour it along the outer side of the red bag to get all that foam to fall into the orange.

 I discard the squeezed contents of the red bag.

_I put mine on my flower bed......_

Once I've blended 9 times I need to work the orange one. Meaning it needs to be shaken 'n squeezed. The mesh opening is smaller....so the contents flow into the yellow much slower.....

Water can be added directly into the orange bag to get all the foam which has accumulated along the inside of the bag. 

The hash from the orange is what I call 'seconds'


This thread is harder than I thought.......

More coffee and I'll return and unscramble my scribbles...

sorry....:hairpull:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 19, 2008)

r u done w/ ur coffee yet?:huh: :bong: :watchplant:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 19, 2008)

very interested. where do you get the bags that tell you the amount of mesh holes?


----------



## ishnish (Nov 20, 2008)

a buddy of mine said he got his fabric at a big arts and crafts store somewhere.
but im curious about the dry'n and cure'n of the hash...


----------



## Growdude (Nov 20, 2008)

Oscar said:
			
		

> Here's most of the shots that includes the cleaning of the silkscreens with rubbing alcohol....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think you would do better to get one more bag @ 200 micron. Use as the first bag, or work bag, your best hash should be coming out of your 66 micron bag.


----------



## Oscar (Nov 20, 2008)

The first bag is a 66 mesh opening, second is orange and has a 44 mesh opening, the yellow bag is a 23 mesh opening.

These bags are generic........the xxx one's  are better, I find. 

The first grade hash comes out of the last bag, the 23 mesh opening!

I'll unscramble this thread, lickity split, after I have another coffee.......~


----------



## Hick (Nov 20, 2008)

nice DIY thread oscar.... thanks.
 You are saying "mesh".. I'm _guessing_ that is a TPI ? (threads per inch)
I wonder if there is a "standard", for cross referrence purposes, for TPI and microns?.. 

bubblebgs microns..
#1 blue 220
#2 green 190
#3 red 160
#4 orange 120
#5 yellow 73
#6 white 45
#7 purple 25


here are a couple of helpfull links from the hash forum too... 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3817
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26515


----------



## Oscar (Nov 20, 2008)

??........hmmm.

I can do way better than the explanation I gave above...believe you me.

I'm doing another batch this weekend and have a little surprise for y'all.


----------



## Oscar (Nov 21, 2008)

Time to reveal the surprise.........

BTW: I used 2 bags seeing as though bud was used.


----------

